# Anzeige Geöffnet/Geschlossen mit Java?



## Kenny McCormick (26. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin blutiger Java-Anfänger und probiere schon seit einiger Zeit ein Java-Script zu finden/erstellen, mit dem ich ganz einfach per Webinterface o.ä. den Zustand offen/geschlossen darstellen kann.

Ich möchte auf der Homepage unseres Treffs eine Anzeige einrichten, die anzeigt ob der Treff gerade geöffnet ist oder nicht. Ist so etwas möglich? Wie wechselt man den Status und funktioniert das ohne die Seite jedesmal zu ändern und neu zu uppen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Kenny McCormick


----------



## The_S (26. Sep 2007)

Man merkt, dass du Anfänger bist, denn JavaScript hat nicht das geringste mit Java zu tun. Leider bist du hier im falschen Forum!


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html
*verschoben*


----------

